

Show HN: We're helping kids access capital - keenahn
https://www.piggybackr.com/

======
sarahyoung
Fundraising for school groups, sports teams, etc. has always been such a
challenging and tedious process for youth. How many candy bars and candles can
you really sell to your friends and family?? PiggyBackr does a fantastic job
making group fundraising FUN and "competitive" for youth. A much needed
application!!

------
jonkrop
Cool idea, looks well-executed, and definitely serving a worthy cause. Do you
have any evidence that this is better than the current way of doing things,
which I guess would be candy drives and magazine subscriptions and all that?

------
joshisawesome
Dig the idea, but what do you guys do that is different from going through
other crowdfunding platform. What makes you more than just a
kickstartr/indiegogo clone with an education theme?

~~~
keenahn
We are the only platform that is 100% focused on kids. Kids have challenges
that are not being addressed by the other crowdfunding platforms.

1) Kids under 13 need stricter privacy controls and need to give parents
access.

2) Kids oftentimes don't understand how best to tell their story and engage
their audience. We help them with that.

3) Kickstarter is fantastic for pre-selling products. While we do have a few
young entrepreneurs on our site, most of the kids are not selling anything. We
encourage them to give low-cost, high emotional value gifts like signed
photographs of their team.

4) We are one of the few platforms that is built from the ground up around
teams. The team leader has special abilities to coordinate the team members
and can poke them and motivate them.

5) Kids also need a bit more prodding than adults do, so we've built in a bit
of light gamification to make it fun for them.

~~~
joshisawesome
How exactly do you help kids tell their story? I get your other points, pretty
cool. Hope you can develop some good traction.

------
McGuive7
This project is awesome. I work with a wheelchair basketball program that
raised a ton of money using Piggybackr and the platform made the whole process
so easy. Thanks!

------
usaar333
Wow, wish I had access to this when I was in school; this is orders of
magnitude more effective than going door to door selling gift wrap.

~~~
keenahn
Haha, thank you sir. That's what we were going for :). I had to sell magazine
subscriptions and it suuuuuuuuuuucked. The funny thing is that kids are still
using those tactics TODAY.

------
dedicated
Great way to level the playing field for kids!

~~~
keenahn
Thanks for the encouragement! Do you have any critical feedback for us? :)

